# Biker/innen aus dem Raum Lübeck hier ?



## Holiday (22. März 2004)

Salut, bin neu hier !

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob sich hier irgend welche Biker/innen aus dem Raum Lübeck herumtummeln, die evt. Lust auf gemeinsarme Touren haben?! 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch gute Trails empfehlen, die hier in der Umgebung liegen!

Oder bin etwa der einzige Nordbiker in diesem Forum!?  

Bei Interesse einfach schreiben.

ciao, Holiday

PS: Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich da jemand meldet!


----------



## Rabbit (22. März 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Salut, bin neu hier !


Na, dann erstmal herzlich willkommen! 

Ich hoffe Du wirst hier finden, wonach Du suchst und viel Spaß im Forum der IBC!


> Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob sich hier irgend welche Biker/innen aus dem Raum Lübeck herumtummeln, die evt. Lust auf gemeinsarme Touren haben?!
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch gute Trails empfehlen, die hier in der Umgebung liegen!


Wie genau definierst Du "Raum Lübeck"? 

Jeden Donnerstag findet in Timmendorf Strand ein Nightride statt, der wohl allmählich zum sunset-ride mutieren wird. Die Tage werden ja schon wieder länger 
Auch bietet der Meik (madbull) seine große Timmendorf-Tour immer wieder mal als Tagestour am Wochenende oder auch bei "Bedarf" unter der Woche (Student müßte man sein) an.

Ich denke aber, der wird sich noch heute auch selber zu Wort melden 


> Oder bin etwa der einzige Nordbiker in diesem Forum!?


Nein, sicher nicht!
Aus deiner Ecke kommen noch Lupi und Günni-Poo. Und dann sind da noch 'ne ganze Menge HH'ler 

cu on the Trail,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (22. März 2004)

moin Harry !  

Was ich mit Raum Lübeck definiere.......Schleswig-Holstein.....hmmmm es kann eigentlich jeder mit biken, der halt im Umkreis wohnt.

Zur zeit habe ich aber leichte Bike Probleme. Habe mir ein neues bestellt, dass heute auf Grund mehrer Macken wieder zurück gesandt wurde. Aber für die Zukunft steht nichts im Wege.

Was ist das denn für eine Veranstasltung in Timmendorf? Erzählt mal, wieviel biken da mit, und und....!

Lupi und Günni-Poo sind also die einzigen Lübecker? Lübecker sind ja richtige Raritäten hier im Forum.

Ciao, markus alias Holiday


----------



## madbull (22. März 2004)

Hi Marcus,

zu den Nightrides: Da solltest du einfach mal auf den Link klicken, den Harry gegeben hat, da steht schon eine Menge drin. 
Ansonsten kannst du eine GANZE Menge über uns und unsere Touren hier rund um Timmendorf erfahren, indem du das Norddeutschland-Forum ein wenig durchstöberst und in die entsprechend betitelten Themen reinklickst. Dafür ist sonst auch die Suchfunktion perfekt geeignet - ich weiß nur nicht, wie gut da die momentane Google-Notlösung funktioniert...
Bilder in großen Massen findest du, wenn du links unter meinem Benutzerbild auf "Fotos" klickst. Da kommst du in mein umfangreiches Fotoalbum, in dem du auch direkt verschiedene Nightrides und Touren anklicken kannst. Auch Karten mit Tourverläufen sind viele dabei.
Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir, hier mal ein wenig zu stöbern - es lohnt sich sicher.

Wer sonst noch aus HL kommt, ist gary f. , allerdings eher weniger hier im Forum aktiv. Desweiteren gibt es noch entry, der früher in HL wohnte, nun aber in HH weilt. Der hat aber z.B. letztens Touren um den Ratzeburger See angeboten. 

Sobald du wieder ein Bike hast - lass dich doch einfach mal an einem Donnerstag blicken! An diesem wird es übrigens den letzten Nightride um 19:00 geben (Zeitumstellung). Falls du Zeit hast und sowieso schon immer mal einen Nightride ausprobieren wolltest: Ich habe zwei voll nightridetaugliche Bikes (OK, mal abgesehen von der fehlenden Schaltung, Grmlmph...   ) von denen du gerne eines fahren kannst! Zumindest, wenn du nicht ZU groß bist...   
Angst brauchst du keine haben - technisch absolut auch anfängergeeignet, und das Tempo wird sowieso an den Langsamsten angepasst...

Gruß, Meik.


----------



## Lupi (22. März 2004)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

wollte mich nur auch mal melden.


----------



## Holiday (22. März 2004)

Moin allerseits !

Mich würde auch mal Interessieren, ob Ihr auch längere Touren macht........Bayern,schweiz,österrreich.....etc??

Wie alt seit ihr denn so ????

Bilder schauen ja ganz nett und interessant aus.

dann zu meiner größe....bin 1,88m. aber super, dass du mir dein bike anbietest!

caio, Markus (Holiday)


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. März 2004)

Grüß dich,
bin auch seit kurzem dabei und kann dir erstmal die Nightride- Tour von Timmendorf aus empfehlen. Sollte es dir evtl. so wie mir ergehen,das du Jobbedingt ab 19:00 Uhr nicht kannst, besteht noch die Möglichkeit sich ab ca. 20:00 Uhr ab dem Aquatop in Travemünde einzuklincken. Es gibt auch noch einige tolle Trails im Bereich des Dummersdorfer Ufers und des Stülper Huk´s. Möglichkeite gibt es also mehr als genug, und wenns es nur die Ostsee- Sommer- Eisdielen- Tour entlang der Lübecker Bucht ist. Man sagt es gibt Leute die können das Eis am Geruch erkennen .
Schau einfach mal vorbei.
Gruß Günni


----------



## Holiday (22. März 2004)

Hallo !

Bin wohl gemerkt noch Anfänger......in der Bikerbranche.

*Wie alt seit ihr denn so ????? 10-20-30-40-....???*

zu meinem alter...bin 18J. alt.

ciao, markus alias holiday


----------



## Lupi (22. März 2004)

Also ich bin zarte 35 Jahre jung


----------



## Rabbit (22. März 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie alt seit ihr denn so ????? 10-20-30-40-....???*


Und ich könnte theoretisch dein Dad sein, bin Bj. 65, guter Jahrgang also 
Bin aber gerade heute wieder mal auf 35 Jahre geschätzt worden 
Tja, biken hält scheinbar jung 

So, und nun hoffe ich Du läßt dich nicht davon abschrecken dich mit so alten Säcken  in die Spur, sprich auf den Trail zu begeben. Meik der Jungspund wird schon auf dich aufpassen 

cu on the Trail,
Harry


----------



## HeinerFD (23. März 2004)

sehr gut, dann bin ich ja nicht mehr der jüngste, wenn ich demnächst mal wieder die Zeit finde, mitzufahren.   

Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (23. März 2004)

Moin !

Nein, mit dem alter habe ich keine Probleme.........schließlich ist jeder so alt wie er sich fühlt! 

Seit ihr also immer so eine kleine Klicke !?

Habe demnächst eine Elbe-Kanal-Tour vor, wenn es mein Terminplan zulässt. Schon mal jemand dort längst gebrettert?

ciao, markus (holiday)


----------



## Rabbit (23. März 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Habe demnächst eine Elbe-Kanal-Tour vor, wenn es mein Terminplan zulässt. Schon mal jemand dort längst gebrettert?


Meinst Du damit den Elbe-Seitenkanal? Die Elbe selbst ist ja kein Kanal!
Aber wenn Du mal in HH sein solltest, dann können wir gerne mal den Elbuferwanderweg bzw. die Geesthänge zwischen Geesthacht und Lauenburg unter die Stollen nehmen.
Wird sowieso mal wieder Zeit, daß Beppo seine "Heimatrunde" anbietet  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Holiday (23. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du damit den Elbe-Seitenkanal? Die Elbe selbst ist ja kein Kanal!
> Aber wenn Du mal in HH sein solltest, dann können wir gerne mal den Elbuferwanderweg bzw. die Geesthänge zwischen Geesthacht und Lauenburg unter die Stollen nehmen.
> Wird sowieso mal wieder Zeit, daß Beppo seine "Heimatrunde" anbietet
> Gruß,
> Harry



also, ich wollte mit dem Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal anfangen, wenn dann noch Zeit ist, die restliche salzstraße befahren, sprich Elbe-Seitenkanal lang brettern. Aber fürn Anfang sollte glaube ich der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal reichen bist Geesthacht.

ciao, markus


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. März 2004)

Nicht weitersagen,
aber alt ist man erst wenn man neben seinen Zähnen einschläft. Und ansonsten geht meiner einer dieses Jahr in sein viertes Jahrzehnt.
Bis denne...


----------



## madbull (23. März 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und ansonsten geht meiner einer dieses Jahr in sein viertes Jahrzehnt...


Ähem... Eher in das Fünfte, oder?  

Zu mir: Ich bin - JUNGGEBLIEBEN!!! Und werde es auch immer sein...    

Kleiner Tip: Wenn du auf die ganze Namen hier klickst, kannst du deren Profil einsehen und dort steht meistens auch das Geburtsjahr drin.
Bei mir nicht, brauchst du gar nicht gucken, das habe ich rausgenommen... Hat einen ganz speziellen Grund - ich hasse halt Hausarbeit und Ähnliches (Insider) ...


----------



## Holiday (23. März 2004)

Hi all,

auf dem radl sind doch alle gleich jung !  

sorry, ich bin leider nicht so oft hier im Forum......mein Stammforum ist das......darf ich Wehrbug machen? egal: bin auf dem www.mountainbike.de Forum zu Hause.

Aber auf eine gemeinsame Tour ist nichts einzuwenden!  

Seit ihr da vielleicht da auch angemeldet? ich glaube nicht!

ciao, markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. März 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Stammforum ist das... www.mountainbike.de Forum.
> 
> Seit ihr da vielleicht da auch angemeldet? ich glaube nicht!


Nope, wozu auch? Was könnte es da geben, was es hier nicht gibt? 

Und warum sollte ich die größte, deutschsprachige Internet Bike Community (IBC) verlassen? 

cu on the Trail!


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem... Eher in das Fünfte, oder?
> 
> Zu mir: Ich bin - JUNGGEBLIEBEN!!! Und werde es auch immer sein...
> 
> ...





Psssttt, einen Versuch war´s wert.
Aber sag mal, muß da jemand evtl.fegen?


----------



## Holiday (7. April 2004)

Hallo !

ich habe jetzt endlich mein neues bike........und suche nun gute trails zum biken!

Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal jemand schon gefahren?
Welche Wälder sind zur empfehlen?
.......schreibt einfach drauf los !!!!!  

danke
ciao, holiday


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. April 2004)

Moin Moin,
versuch doch einfach mal dich morgen Abend beim Nightride in Timmendorf einzufinden. Ist eine wirklich tolle Strecke. Ansonsten kannst du dich alternativ ab Travemünde einklinken. Treffpunkt ist dort ca. 20:00 Uhr beim Aquatop. Ansonsten kannst du auch mit dem Zug von Lübeck nach Travemünde kommen. Die Fahrt kostet nur den normalen Stadtwerketarif von 1,95.


----------



## Holiday (8. April 2004)

@Günni-Poo

danke für dein Angebot, aber leider habe ich heute Abend keine Zeit!
mal schauen, was in zukunft anliegt.......
hat jemand vielleicht weitere gute trails ???

wo fahrt ihr eigentlich herum in Lübeck ???????  
viele biker habe ich noch nie gesehen.....ich glaub einen!

cu, holiday


----------



## Lupi (8. April 2004)

moin Holi,

den Kanal kann ich Dir nur in der Woche empfehlen, am We ist dort einfach zu viel los.
Sonst ist der Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll.
Sonst kann man in Lübeck ein wenig im Wesoer Forst cruisen.Reizvoller ist natürlich der Riesebusch in Bad Schwartau.

Die Creme de la Creme ist natürlich Meik seine Runde , die Timmendorf startet ( da kann man natürlich auch mit dem Rad hinfahren ) und dann quer durch alle Wälder zum Riesebusch führt.


----------



## Holiday (8. April 2004)

moin @Lupi, 

wesloer Forst ist mein Haupt-biker-Gebiet! Habe den Wald einmehlig abgebikt  und bin immer auf der suche nach neuen Herausforderungen! Mir ist aufgefallen, dass da sich keine biker hertummeln! wo bikt ihr denn so rum ?



> den Kanal kann ich Dir nur in der Woche empfehlen, am We ist dort einfach zu viel los.


Meinst du etwa, dass es dann nur von bikern da tummelt oder die ganzen Fußgänger sprich senioren?


Die Creme de la Creme Tour würde mich natürlich auch mal reitzen!  

ciao, holiday
Ach ja, mein Name ist markus


----------



## Günni-Poo (9. April 2004)

Ich könnte dir noch die Tour zum Stülper Huk nahelegen. Danach über das Dummersdorfer Ufer Richtung Herrenwyk. Von dort aus durch den Waltusener Forst in Richtung Warnsdorf zum Erdbeer Hof. Von da aus kann man dann sehr gut nach Timmendorf, Niendorf oder auch Travemünde durchstarten.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Trip auf den Stülper Huk echt Klasse. Man hat von dort aus einen Prima Ausblick auf den Verlauf der Trave.


----------



## Holiday (10. April 2004)

Moin,

bin gestern mal an der Wakenitz bis Rothenhusen gefahren. Habe so ca. 50min. für die knapp 20km gebraucht. Ich sage euch, dass ist eine wunderbare Strecke.....man kommt ganz schön auf speed (wenn die anderen Passanten nicht wären).
Nächste Tour wird die gleiche sein, nur dass der RatzeburgerSee noch umrandet wird!  

SAGT MAL, WO IST DENN EURE HAUSRUNDE ???

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf einer Tour !? oder verabreden (in den nächsten weeks)!?

ciao genießt die sonne und schöne ostern....  
markus alias holiday


----------



## Lupi (10. April 2004)

Hausrunde ist die Cremeschnitten Tour in Schicki Micki Stadt.

Da nehme auch gerne die 3/4 Stunde Anfahrt in Kauf.Oder gleich mit dem Auto, P 3 ist ja groß.

Aber es gibt bestimmt immer noch neue Sachen zu erleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (10. April 2004)

Jo  Jo,
ist schon ne tolle Tour. Zumal sie bei mir fast an der Haustür vorbeiführt. Wenn nur nicht ständig die ganzen Wochenendtouris und Bewegungslegasteniker das Brodtner Steilufer bevölkern würden.
Werde gleich noch ne Runde übers Ufer jagen und ne Runde Touris erschrecken .
Bis denne...


----------



## Holiday (10. Mai 2004)

moin, ich bin mal wieder......  

kann die Ratzeburger See Tour nur empfehlen !!!! meine Tour geht etwas über 60km......die Berge  in Buchholz fetzen schon, wenn jemand weiss, welche ich meine......besonders diese eine Abfahrt  

gibt es irgendein biker treffpunkt in HL ????

ciao, markus alias holiday


----------



## Holiday (14. Mai 2004)

hallo !

sind keine biker mehr (in HL) unterwegs ?  

kann ja sein, das ihr eure Sportart gewächselt habt!  

ciao, holiday


----------



## Lupi (14. Mai 2004)

Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr ab Timmendorf.

kleiner Geheimtip


----------



## madbull (14. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr ab Timmendorf.
> 
> kleiner Geheimtip


Oooooch Mensch Lupi - doch nicht verraten! Ist doch gaaaanz geheim...


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Mai 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooch Mensch Lupi - doch nicht verraten! Ist doch gaaaanz geheim...


 
Ja echt???


----------



## Holiday (15. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Geheimtipp !

Timmendorf ist recht groß......und sonst fährt keiner hier in HL rum?!  

ciao, holiday


----------



## Rabbit (15. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr ab Timmendorf.
> 
> kleiner Geheimtip


Noch'n kleiner Geheimtip, falls es noch nicht bis zum letzten durchgedrungen ist: Den kommenden Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) findet die Tour aus offensichtlichen Gründen  sicher nicht statt!


----------



## Lupi (15. Mai 2004)

Alles geheimnisträger hier und kann was für sich behalten.

Und hier noch was geheimes: Wenn man Hamburg nicht zu Timmendorf mitzählt ist es gar nicht mehr soooo groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (15. Mai 2004)

Joh Joh,
alles Top Secret hier. Ich könnte Euch ja einweihen, doch dann müßte ich Euch ......


----------



## UrbanX (15. Mai 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sonst fährt keiner hier in HL rum?!


Wenn Du wüsstest, wer hier alles in Lübeck rumfährt.. Sind aber halt alles nur DDD'ler..


----------



## madbull (15. Mai 2004)

Guggsd duh gaands krass hiärr  !!!


----------



## Holiday (15. Mai 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Guggsd duh gaands krass hiärr  !!!



Danke @madbull, wusste gar nicht, dass wenn man auf den jeweiligen Ort klickt, weiter geleitet wird. Aber eure nightride strecke ist eure einzige?? Es gibt doch noch andere Fleckchen, oder ??
Wie viele seit ihr denn immer bei euren Veranstaltungen??



			
				StormEagle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wüsstest, wer hier alles in Lübeck rumfährt.. Sind aber halt alles nur DDD'ler..



DDD, ist auch crazy.... kann ich leider nicht.... ihr kachelt also so beim Arbeitsamt/Stockelsdorf/Travemünde rum ???
Ich habe irgendwo im Net gelesen, das es freeride strecken in HL geben soll....wenn man es so nennen darf (soll ne coole abfahrt sein)! Bei der Lohmühle ???
Kann mir jemand etwas dazu schreiben??

Naja, ich fahre mehr CC/Tour !!!!

ciao, holiday


----------



## UrbanX (15. Mai 2004)

Naja, Freeride kann man hier eigentlich nirgends fahren.. Bei der Lohmühle ist ne kleine Dirtline und in Schwartau (Riesebusch) sind zwei 6 bis 8 Meter Sprünge.. Kannst auch einiges in meiner Gallerie sehen.
Fahren aber meistens in der Innenstadt rum und halten Ausschau nach Treppen usw. 

Morgen kommt übrigens ne kleine DDD-Fraktion nach Timmendorf/Travemünde. Jaaa, auch wir können solche längeren Strecken zu den Locations mit unseren kleinen < 40cm Bikes fahren!   
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja..

Falls es jemanden interessiert, nen paar Pics aus Timmendorf/Travemünde sind auch in meiner Gallerie..


----------



## UrbanX (16. Mai 2004)

Falls es jemanden interessiert.. 
Travemünde ist echt zu geil..   

[ Bilder anklicken für größere Bilder ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (16. Mai 2004)

StormEagle schrieb:
			
		

> ......Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....



vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, bin ja öfters in der city unterwegs.....vielleicht komme ich mal mit meinem CC bike vorbei!
DDD währe natürlich auch noch denkbar für die Zukunft!
wieviele seit ihr denn so ???

ciao, holiday


----------



## UrbanX (16. Mai 2004)

Um die 17 aus Lübeck/Stockelsdorf/Schwartau wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe. 
Vielleicht hast ja mal nen größeres Pic von deinem Bike, damit ich dich erkenne.


----------



## Holiday (17. Mai 2004)

StormEagle schrieb:
			
		

> Um die 17 aus Lübeck/Stockelsdorf/Schwartau wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.
> Vielleicht hast ja mal nen größeres Pic von deinem Bike, damit ich dich erkenne.



Moin !

das ist meine Mühle...........siehe anhang!

17 Leute seit ihr ????  ohhh man, so viele biker gibt es in HL ??? fahren alle DDD ?!

ciao, vorerst....
holiday


----------



## UrbanX (17. Mai 2004)

Jo, ich sag ja, das sind hier schon ein paar. 

Schau mal auf die Website in meiner Signatur. Ist zwar wie gesagt halb offline, aber da siehst schonmal 15 von den Bikes.


----------



## Holiday (10. Juni 2004)

Moin !

Ich wollte gerne mal wissen, ob jemand im Radsport Team Lübeck e.V. Verein drin ist?

Wenn ja - Rennrad oder MTB ?

Was kann man von dem Verein berichten ???

sappelt drauf los   *hihi

ciao, holiday


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. Juni 2004)

Hmmh,
sind soweit wie ich weiß nur Rennradfahrer. Infomaterial müßte glaube ich bei Wöltjen in der Kanalstr.ausliegen. Mußt halt mal schauen.


----------



## Lupi (12. Juni 2004)

Die hatten auch mal eine MTB Abteilung.

Trainiert oder gefahren sind die aber auch in Timmendorf


----------



## entry (12. Juni 2004)

hossa,
ich bin immer am Wochenende in Lübeck zum Biken, mache so 60 - 100 km Touren. Wenn du ein bißchen sportlicher fahren willst, lass es mich wissen.
Dann kann man sich ja mal treffen.
Tollen Runden sind um den RZ-See, im Riesebusch (bei Schwartau), an der Küste (mit den TDF-Leuten  ) oder bei Mölln...
Also meld dich wenn du Lust hast. Sonst kannst du auch mal ins Laufrad Lübeck gehen (Beckergrube) und nach Thomas fragen. Der fährt ein bißchen lockerer aber kennt auch Sahne Touren!
Reinhaun,
Jan


----------



## Holiday (12. Juni 2004)

Moin !

@Lupi, laut Homepage soll es eine MTB Gruppe geben aber wenn ich mir mal die ganzen Bilder auf der Page so anschaue, finde ich nur Rennradfahrer!  

@entry, Lust keine Frage - die besteht immer! Bei mir ist es immer nur eine Frage der Zeit. 60-100 km sind schon nicht ohne.... mein Maximum liegt bis jetzt bei 65km (Lübeck-Wakenitz-Ratzeburger See-Lübeck) Zeitlich gesehen 02:40:00 (Fahrzeit, hin und zurück) Die Strecke fetzt aber   ......Muss aber noch sagen, dass ich Anfänger bin, d.H. ich bin in der Aufbauphase (Bekleidung und Co. muss auch noch dran gearbeitet werden) 

Wie ich bei deinen Bildern entnehmen kann, bis Du noch recht jung, oder ?
Wohnen tust Du aber nicht in HL, oder? 

Naja, melde mich, wenn ich zeit habe! 

ciao, markus alias holiday


----------



## Beh (19. Juni 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Salut, bin neu hier !
> 
> Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob sich hier irgend welche Biker/innen aus dem Raum Lübeck herumtummeln, die evt. Lust auf gemeinsarme Touren haben?!
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch gute Trails empfehlen, die hier in der Umgebung liegen!
> ...


Bin Lübecker, kenne einige geile Spots hier und bin 17 -_-.
Zwar hab ich mein Bike shon ziemlich geschrottet, aber ich spare für ein Neues =D.

Edit: Außerdem stehe ich nich auf gerade lange Strecken (is langweilig...). Fahre Dirt, Urban und Freeride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (19. Juni 2004)

Beh schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Lübecker, kenne einige geile Spots hier und bin 17 -_-.
> Zwar hab ich mein Bike shon ziemlich geschrottet, aber ich spare für ein Neues =D.
> Edit: Außerdem stehe ich nich auf gerade lange Strecken (is langweilig...). Fahre Dirt, Urban und Freeride...



Fange ab nächster Woche wieder an mit meinem Training.
Was soll ich unter langen geraden Strecken verstehen ? Straße ?.....iehhgitt  

Was fürn bike haste denn, oder welches möchtest du dir denn zulegen?

ciao, holiday


----------



## Bleibdoof (20. Juni 2004)

Huch, da sucht man aus Langerweile mal nach "Lübeck" und siehe da, es kommt ja tatsächlich was bei raus 

Bin auch Anfänger und hab mein olles Bike aufgrund meiner überflüssigen Zeit (arbeitslos  ) wieder rausgebuddelt und bin letzte Woche wieder ein bischen gefahren. Bis jetzt hab ich das Teil leider nur auf der Straße benutzt, war vor Jahren auch mal anders gedacht...naja ich war jedenfalls am Kanal unterwegs, aber das wird schon nach 2x relativ langweilig, ich werd mal versuchen die Waknitztour zu radeln. Macht auf jeden Fall viel zu viel Spaß und ich denk schon irrwitzig übern neues Bike nach, aber bevor das so weit ist, test ich lieber noch ein bischen  

Naja vll sieht man sich ja mal, ich werd mal versuchen regelmässig zu fahren, damits auch mal mit längeren Touren hinhaut 

mfg
Bleibdoof


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juni 2004)

Bleibdoof schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, da sucht man aus Langerweile mal nach "Lübeck" und siehe da, es kommt ja tatsächlich was bei raus
> 
> Bin auch Anfänger und hab mein olles Bike aufgrund meiner überflüssigen Zeit (arbeitslos  ) wieder rausgebuddelt und bin letzte Woche wieder ein bischen gefahren. Bis jetzt hab ich das Teil leider nur auf der Straße benutzt, war vor Jahren auch mal anders gedacht...naja ich war jedenfalls am Kanal unterwegs, aber das wird schon nach 2x relativ langweilig, ich werd mal versuchen die Waknitztour zu radeln. Macht auf jeden Fall viel zu viel Spaß und ich denk schon irrwitzig übern neues Bike nach, aber bevor das so weit ist, test ich lieber noch ein bischen
> 
> ...


 
Laß dich doch mal am Donnerstag Abend in Timmendorf blicken. Kurzer Trip über 35 km mit integrierter Pilz- und Pizzapause. An- und Abreise über Bahnhof Travemünde zum Stadtwerke Ortstarif möglich. Fahrzeit von Travemünde bis zum Treffpunkt in Timmendorf ca. 15min. Abholung am Strandbahnhof in Travemünde gegen 18:30 Uhr wäre auch kein Problem. Rest liegt bei dir.
Bis denne...
Günni


----------



## Bleibdoof (21. Juni 2004)

Hey danke für das Angebot  "Leider" bin ich am Donnerstag nur zum Hurricane   Ich hoffe danach kann ich überhaupt noch biken, hab da so meine Zweifel  

mfg 
Bleibdoof


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juni 2004)

Bleibdoof schrieb:
			
		

> Hey danke für das Angebot  "Leider" bin ich am Donnerstag nur zum Hurricane   Ich hoffe danach kann ich überhaupt noch biken, hab da so meine Zweifel
> 
> mfg
> Bleibdoof



Na gut,
es gibt noch ne ganze Menge Donnerstage. 
Bis denne...


----------



## Holiday (21. Juni 2004)

moin !

..aber ich komme bald drauf zurück, wenn es recht ist !?

holiday


----------



## Holiday (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo !

OHHHHH MANNNNNN ist das Wetter beschissen in HL !!!!!!!!!!!!  :kotz: 

Mann kann überhaupt nicht mehr richtig biken gehen   

son scheiß sommer !!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (10. Juli 2004)

Ach ja?
Nun komisch, heute mit Pünktchen fast die ganze Nightride Strecke abgefahren und in den ganzen letzten Tagen diverse Runden im Bereich Timmendorf und Travemünde abgedreht. Haben wir da irgendwas falsch gemacht?    Also wo ist das Problem? Warum  ?
Schau dir mal die ganzen Bilder im Timmendorf Tread an. Sind alle in den letzten Tagen und Wochen gemacht worden...


----------



## Lupi (10. Juli 2004)

und stell Dir mal vor wir hätten gar kein Wetter.    

da fällt mir ein Gedicht ein : 


" im Schnee da liegt ein Ofenrohr, stellt euch mal die Hitze vor "

in diesem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleibdoof (13. Juli 2004)

Naja das Wetter hat mich in letzter Zeit auch net wirklich motiviert, oder ich hatte einfach keine Zeit (dafür aber ne nette Reifenpanne mit nem Smart in Kassel...  ) 
Aber mal was ganz anderes : Habt ihr sowas wie ein Bikeshop eures Vertrauens in Lübeck, den ihr ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen könnt ?


----------



## madbull (13. Juli 2004)

Bleibdoof schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber mal was ganz anderes : Habt ihr sowas wie ein Bikeshop eures Vertrauens in Lübeck, den ihr ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen könnt ?


"at" unten in der Beckergrube. Schau einfach mal rein. Da wurde sich immer Zeit für mich genommen, auch wenn es nur um Teile für ein paar Euro ging. Und kompetent sind sie meiner Meinung nach auch. Und gemütlich isses auch noch...


----------



## Bleibdoof (14. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Da werd ich denn mal demnächst vorbeischauen...

Mein lange vernachlässigtes Bike bräuchte mindestens mal nen Komplettcheck...abgesehen davon, daß ich mir so langsam mal ne Federgabel wünsche(für Touren gar net mal, aber ihr wisst ja wie Lübecks Straßen aussehen   ) Aber mit dem Nachrüsten von Federgabeln,scheint das ja so eine Sache zu seien... ich fahr ich nen mindestens 7 Jahre altes no Name Hardtail und was ich mir so angelesen habe, kann man das Nachrüsten wohl in den meisten Fällen kniggen.

Wenn das Bike noch im Urzustand wäre, würd es mir ja gar net schwerfallen, einfach ein neues Komplettbike zu kaufen ,aber ich weiß gar net wie ich das "alte" loswerden sollte...
"Dummerweise" habe ich an nem 0815 No Name Bike, erst letztes einen neuen Laufradsatz ( Mavic 517/ Lx Naben) nachgerüstet, und um meine HS 33 Jonny T Edition Magura Brakes würds mir auch Leid tun ( mal irgendwann vor X Jahren im Bikehype gekauft, was besseres konnte mir nicht passieren...)
Nunja ich werd mal da vorbeischauen, denen mein Anliegen schildern, aber ich befürchte, daß es darauf hinausläuft, daß ich die "wertigen" Teile bei Ebay vertick und dann komplett neues Bike kaufe...andere Tips sind natürlich gerne willkommen... 

mfg

Bleibdoof


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Juli 2004)

Bleibdoof schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Da werd ich denn mal demnächst vorbeischauen...
> 
> Mein lange vernachlässigtes Bike bräuchte mindestens mal nen Komplettcheck...abgesehen davon, daß ich mir so langsam mal ne Federgabel wünsche(für Touren gar net mal, aber ihr wisst ja wie Lübecks Straßen aussehen   ) Aber mit dem Nachrüsten von Federgabeln,scheint das ja so eine Sache zu seien... ich fahr ich nen mindestens 7 Jahre altes no Name Hardtail und was ich mir so angelesen habe, kann man das Nachrüsten wohl in den meisten Fällen kniggen.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,
bei Laufrad in der Beckergrube haben sie zur Zeit Bremsparts für wenig Geld. Paar Griffe für 10, ?. Das gleiche gilt für V-Brakes. Wenn du ansonsten irgendwelche Teile zum Aufrüsten oder Tauschen für den Bike brauchst könnte ich dir evtl. mit einigen Parts helfen oder auch dir dabei helfen ein Maßgeschneidertes Bike aufzubauen oder deins neu aufzubauen.  
Müßte halt mal nen Blick drauf werfen.  Kannst dich ja ansonsten mal morgen zum Sunset- Ride in Timmendorf einfinden.
Bis denne...


----------



## Bleibdoof (15. Juli 2004)

Danke für das Angebot 

Bei dem Laden war ich immer nocht nicht, bin im Moment zwar extra faul, aber irgendwann schaffe ich das bestimmt noch  Das mit der Bikebetrachtung können wir gerne mal machen, aber erstmal sollt ich es dafür halbwegs herrichten (lassen, ich hab ja schließlich 0 Plan  ) Aber wenn das geschafft ist, können wir uns gerne mal auf ein Bierchen treffen  

Ich probier es morgen mal in die Stadt zu schaffen und berichte denn mal 

mfg

Bleibdoof


----------



## Waxweazle (16. Juli 2004)

Die HS 33 nehm ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (7. September 2004)

Hallo HaseatenInnen !

Seit ihr noch am radeln in HL und Co. ???
 

ciao, holiday


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. September 2004)

Gähn,
wie gehabt am Donnerstag diesmal um 19:30 ab Timmendorf, Parkplatz P3. Ist aber ein Geheimtip und Nichts für Warmduscher in Badelatschen.


----------



## Rabbit (8. September 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *Hase*atenInnen !


Danke, Rabbit oder einfach nur Harry wäre ausreichend gewesen  

Ja, wie Günni schon sagte ist der Donnerstag ein regelmäßiger Termin da oben, an dem ich selbst aber nicht regelmäßig teilnehme.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Holiday (13. Oktober 2004)

Moin Leute....

...wie géhts euch?

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch am Sonntag (17.10.) bei der letztes Saison-Tour des ADFC nach Gut Bliestorf mitfährt ?
Straßen- oder Geländetour, keine Ahnung!  

Tour geht von der Dankwartsbrücke um 10:00 Uhr los und soll ca. 40km umfassen!

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Verein, kennt sich jemand damit aus?

ciao
Markus alias Holiday


----------



## Holiday (15. Oktober 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute....
> 
> ...wie géhts euch?
> 
> ...



fährt wohl keiner mit!  

naja, ich werde mal schauen....


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei der letztes Saison-Tour des ADFC ...
> 
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Verein, kennt sich jemand damit aus?


Die Frage ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint? Oder? 

Naja, falls Du Mitglied werden willst >klickst< Du hier!
Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr!


----------



## Holiday (16. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint? Oder?
> 
> Naja, falls Du Mitglied werden willst >klickst< Du hier!
> Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr!



Ich weiss schon was das für ein Verein ist, aber ich wollte damit erfragen, wie z.B. eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen mit diesem Verein sind.

"Vorsicht Suchtgefahr", was soll ich darunter verstehen? Du bist Mitglied?!

ciao
markus


----------



## Rabbit (16. Oktober 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> "Vorsicht Suchtgefahr", was soll ich darunter verstehen? Du bist Mitglied?!


Das war ein Spaß, siehe Smilie!

Ich denke für uns Mountainbiker wäre das nicht so der richtige Verein. Der ist m.E. doch eher Otto-Normalverbraucher orientiert. Was nicht heißen soll, daß das schlecht ist. Man sollte deren "Arbeit" sicher auch honorieren. Ich kenne den Verein allerdings auch nur von dem, was man auf der Webseite erfahren kann.

Für Mountainbiker ist sicher der DIMB die bessere Alternative. Der DIMB setzt sich auch dafür ein, daß wir MTB'ler uns auch in Zukunft überhaupt noch im Wald "aufhalten" dürfen. Die vertreten also unsere Interessen sehr viel Zielgerichteter, was ich dem ADFC in Sachen MTB jetzt mal absprechen würde. Der ADFC ist eben eher eine Interessengemeinschaft für den bereits oben erwähnten Otto-Normalradfahrer.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. Oktober 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute....
> 
> ...wie géhts euch?
> 
> ...



Klingt ja lustig,
nur wie soll ich die Zeit überbrücken bis die Normalo- Biker endlich mal am Ziel eintreffen? Na gut, ich könnte ja mal wieder ne Runde campen.
Aber mal im Ernst, auf Kaffeekränzchen Fahrt auf den Muttibike hab ich keinen Bock und noch lange nicht die dafür notwendige Altersschwäche.
Aber wenn du meinst, nur zu!!!


----------



## Holiday (16. Oktober 2004)

Habe ich ahnen können, dass das ein Senioren-biker-club ist!  

.....ich fahre morgen doch lieber in den Riesebusch!  

aber danke fuer die Aufklärung.......man lernt nie aus! schließlich bin ich noch ein Küken wie rabitt sagt   

holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catman (25. April 2007)

Moin Moin,

der Elbe Lübeck Kanal Radweg ist teilweise in einem besc... Zustand. Ab Lauenburg rechtsseitig der Elbe nach Geesthacht über den Radweg "Hohes Elbufer" macht Spaß. Bei Geesthacht die Elbe queren, und über Artlenburg,auf dem Elbe Seitenkanal nach Lüneburg, oder wieder Richtung Lübeck. In Geesthacht Vorsicht! Die Elbbrücke ist einseitig gesperrt.


----------

